# Colonoscopy with clip placement



## Mklaubauf (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,
If during a colonoscopy as we were attempting to slide through the rectosigmoid junction a very large diverticulum was encountered and the scope did caused some trauma to this diverticulum.   There was concern over possile perforation at this site.   So it was decidied to reinforce the diverticulum by applying mutliple Boston sCientific Quick Clips.    A total of 4 clips were place .


Can I charge for placing these clips and if so, what procedure code would I use?

Marci, CPC


----------

